# The sound of silence...



## Simen Kjaersdalen

I am a composer of music for mandolin, an instrument most people sure don't think of as "classical." My music is for the churches, not the cafes, is lute-like and very quiet. It will not "attack" you in the armchair - but give it some time, anyways... Hope you enjoy listening as much as I did composing, playing and recording.

Best regards, Simen

Check out: myspace.com/kjaersdalen


----------

